# CHANGING MY USERNAME?



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi

Would someone be able to point me in the right direction to change my user name, as i have noticed people are using either their nicknames or even their private plate registration when logging in.

I feel when i am replying or putting a new posting on the forum my first name and surname feels a bit to serious.

cheers
kim


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Send one of the Administrators a PM (either Nem or kmpowell) stating what you wish to change it to :wink:


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you for your help


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Done.


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

*Thank you*


----------

